# Amphetamine from ephedrine or DMAA



## Jack3d_Ramir3z (Dec 5, 2022)

I know there are structural similarities and i am wondering is there a way to syntesis it from these compounds (i have acces to ephedrine and DMAA only)


----------



## Methylamine

first time I heard that you can synthesis 
Amphtmine from dmaa
I tried one DmAA IT WAS STRONG FOR SPORT


----------



## Jack3d_Ramir3z

Yes I have tried it it is strong but I dont know if you can turn it into amphetamine, I am looking for someone who does. I have access to DMAA and ephedrine in bulk but not amphetamine



Methylamine said:


> first time I heard that you can synthesis
> Amphtmine from dmaa
> I tried one DmAA IT WAS STRONG FOR SPORT



Methylamine


----------

